# Grotesques conversions



## spincircle (Feb 20, 2011)

hello everybody! these are my conversions of grotesques from the codex, it's two weeks work,



I want to make a squad of 3 or 5 grotesques

A grotesque gunneur with rifle liquéfactor
A grotesque striker with weapon of càc and gauntlet of flesh

Base of skavens rats-ogres, cut to the size(cutting),
Legs were reconstituted with epoxy, stages step by step, (in contribution of material just like legs of comics style wolverine,
Gaiters styles cabalites epoxy, 
Fixations(Bindings) in cure teeth on ankles; 
For the one abs were sculpted ( the gunneur); 
Peaumes of hands in epoxy, fingers in toothpick (hey yes the magic thing(trick) in 10 hundred), 
Rooms(Parts,Plays) eldar diverse for spades(pikes), blades, phials of drug,
On their heart was replaçé the càbles of the weapon of their former(ancient) leader of pack skavens, connected, (the ideal room(part,play)!)
Ropes of guitar of several diameters, nylon and copper, 
Cotton stalk, Korean plastic straw (notched on arms and the other one)
phone card 
Face of the gunneur: throw(launch) chausses trapdoor of a reaver for the top, and epoxy*
Face of the trancheur: base of helmet orc battle covered of epoxy, ropes.

Weapon of càc: 6 parts: card(map) blows up + epoxy + sleeve(round,handle) cleans out teeth epoxy.
Gauntlet of flesh: rope of guitar, spades(pikes) of the weapons of the leader of pack skaven.

Rifle liquéfactor: 20 parts epoxy sleeveround,, bases of lance darkness of the raider, the artillery: Korean straw inside tubes, (tubes of protections of brushes), epoxy, tip of rifle and éclateuse rifle + phone card, cotton stalk under both artillery, rope of guitar.

Thanks to community warhammer

















Sorry for my trad english thanks


h34r:


----------



## darklord41528 (Feb 20, 2011)

wow, those are amazing, good work. I'd love to see them painted. :good:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Really nice conversions mate. I think the guy with the rifle is my favorite. I like the use of the cables and tubes and using Rat Ogres for the base was pretty inspired. Keep up the good work. Can't wait to see them painted.


----------



## eae (Jan 3, 2011)

First of all, these look really great, an amazing work based on the scarce information given in the rulebook. Looks really close to the given art, feature to feature. Keeping that in mind, I have a number of minor observations that you may or may not take into the account.

In my opinion, legs should be a bit longer. Judging from the artwork, Grotesque has its legs at least proportional to the height of the body, with feet big enough to hold his body pretty stable while standing. The shortened legs and minimized feet make them look much more... orkish rather than dark eldar. Please consider giving them the thin part of the calves and larger feet, that might help (or not, I'm not the one doing great sculpting here  )

Using daggers as syringes for the Flesh Gauntlet is a nice idea, though you might want to cut those remaining guards down. I see how they could appear as additional blades just happening to point out of the gauntlet, but that really depends on the painting part of the process.

Now, according to the texts (and from really paranoid-like staring into artwork) it seems to me that the Grotesques have their hands replaced or augmented with whatever weapon they hold. For instance, the clawed right hand on the artwork has some kind of hi-tech wrist bracelet in which all those bulbs and hoses go, they don't just pierce the skin and disappear in the flesh. The CCW in the left hand might also be partially attached to the hand and the hand itself has no need to be similar to the right one - it might be of the "normal" fist size, since the Haemonculi who created this Grotesque initially supposed this hand to function as a holder, not a weapon in itself.

Lastly, the sword looks too brutish to me. The Incubi and Mandrakes both hold what looks like a typical bad-ass dark eldar sword to me and this might help too in achieving a more dark-eldarish look of the Grotesque.

Nevertheless, let me make myself clear, these works look really great as they are and they feel like they are really close to what might be a typical official Grotesque in the future. Keep up the great work, and thank you for sharing these!


----------



## spincircle (Feb 20, 2011)

( first sorry for my english) 
Waouh! very interesting and pertinent comment; 
I think you right, feet are too small, but legs are equal to the up part of the body, they could not be longer.
You say the calves are two big, yes many people told it to me, i'll cut them a little 
For the chait gauntlet i let the little guard to make a double seringe, it's a sort of protection of seringes.

For the hands you right, it's strange that they can hang or hold it with a hand but they have a little rest of consciousness, and for the holding hand i think it could be an original hand from an eldar, it could be better, because the hand is not a weapon but it has to hold an heavy weapon, so i decided the "tourmenteurs" decides to remplace their hands for more power.

And the weapon is heavy because of the mass of the grotesqe, a berserk have to hold a berserk weapon, with a dark eldar touch, calligraphs, spikes. A little too big finnaly yes, i am making "mandragores" withj thin and small japanese katanas, i want to have a big contrast.

Finally great thanks for all these tips and précisions, it's constructive, thanks to Heresy online! 

See ya


----------



## spincircle (Feb 20, 2011)

*conversions grotesque chief aberration*



This leader being supposed to have more age(seniority) than his(her) grotesque companions, I worked him(it) on the body, his(her,its) belly was partially emptied and on the side, (in horse these torturers) it has several scars on the body or the impacts of balls(bullets) in the back, it has the equipment of the aberration, the crowbar(pliers), for attacks all the same and for character.

Teeth come from the rat ogre I have dù to create one. They are pierced for leash to cross(spend) the poison as on the dessicante blade. Every tooth of the crowbar(pliers) consists of 18 tiny rooms(parts,plays) but which are worth the depiction. The whole with some cardboard(box), plastic card(map), cords nylon and epoxy indeed sùr.

To distinguish him(it) I gave him(her) one offensive posture, I added him(her) one 
Spade(Pike,Lance) eldars with three skulls to thank him(it) for his(her,its) past good fights and a rateliers of diverse drugs, the last biotechnologies in drugs what allowed me to burst me, of one and to give more movement to its posture with pipes(tips).















Otherwise I am going to follow all the small advice(councils) of finishes that you brought me to end the work cleanly, with brushes exfoliate(erase), for the paint(painting) I thought of a general dark green with clear(net) éclarcissements, some dark metal, some green liquid of scorpion who takes(brings) out tubes.
A little bit like that : http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4nzgPbHlNo4/TOQILeKJnnI/AAAAAAAAJa4/j5Xua3tJyyI/s1600/grot2.jpg 

So friends of suffering good night


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Awesome work I am jealous of your greenstuff skills, they look great looking forward to see them painted.


----------



## omgitsduane (May 14, 2008)

Awesome stuff. I want to see more of these


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Wow... just... wow...


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

yeah those are rad! Nice work on the GS I bow to you sir!


----------



## Arkeanixii (Apr 8, 2009)

wow i am going that is giving my a great idea for my daemon prince


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

These are great! One critique though, the feet and the legs are somewhat small. 

I think the small feet are the biggest problem.


----------



## spincircle (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello to all the thieves of souls! "Team Tormentor's back! after three weeks of painting, after many nights of concentration, with the advice of all
I have approached the idea that I had colored, and although you thank you for your reviews, which have served me well as to refine the sculpture;
painting I have yet to learn, thank you!

The grotesque team in front of the grotesque tormentor's den 
 

I've also given them a name to each animal, corresponding to their faces animal, it is Mantisae (the praying mantis to the devastating clip)

 



Celui là est Taurusa ( la brute cornue à la lame épaisse)
 



the last one has no name ( if you' ve got ideas..)
 



Paints used
For skin:
Chaos Black, Scorched Brown, codex gray, white skull, flesh and ogryn badab black,
scorpion green camo and then for his bleeding acids scleroderma.
Hand and face:
Mithrill silver, black chaos, Devlan mud and green scorpion.
For flaps of tissue that serve as their dress and thongs:
scorched brown, snakebite leather, green scorpion, Devlan mud and white skull.
For weapons and armor pieces or details:
mithrill silver, black chaos, Devlan mud, hawk turquoise (color Reccurent of my army)
For syringes and vials of drugs:
hawk turquoise, green scorpion, Gretchin green, blood red, blazing orange, purple warlock,
sunburst yellow, chaos black, white skull, shining gold and silver mithrill.
For the base:
Black acrylic, scorched brown, snakebite leather, codex gray, dheneb stone, white skull, Devlan mud.

That, and for those who are curious, yes it is a decoration Dark Eldar, the lair of the torturer, with his laboratory
and testing arena fights and his bunker, and I will soon post it, but after Armies on Parade, hihi
Hello to you, share the pain!


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Well done (So much work for a so so unit is the true mark of a artist).


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Very nice work man! The paint job really does compliment the wonderful sculpts!


----------



## Kreuger (Aug 30, 2010)

Awesome work!

*Hats off*


----------



## KhainiteAssassin (Mar 18, 2009)

can not wait to see more of your work, hopefully some generic Haemonculi as i believe you would do them justice.


----------



## JB Mallus (Apr 28, 2009)

I would be horrified to see these in my enemy's army.
Wonderful conversions/creations!


----------

